# Betrügischer Online-Versandhandel



## Nightrider (3 November 2009)

Hallo Forenteilnehmer,
ich suche betroffene die bei folgendem Versandhandel bestellt haben und keine Ware bekommen haben, siehe folgende Link:
Notebook-Shop-Netbook.de Abzocke? Vorkasse und falsche Anschrift! | www.tutsi.de

Wer kann mir dazu was schreiben !
Nightrider!


----------



## Teleton (3 November 2009)

*AW: Betrügischer Online-Versandhandel*

Nur mal aus Interesse. Wofür suchst Du andere Betroffene?


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2009)

*AW: Betrügischer Online-Versandhandel*

Dazu nur so viel: 





> *Versandhandel Schmidt GmbH*


Das "_gemeinsame Registerportal der Länder_" lässt sich dazu heute folgendermaßen aus:





			
				Handelsregister schrieb:
			
		

> *Suchergebnis*     			 			 				 				 				 					Ihre Suche hat *0 Treffer* ergeben.


...und die Zielstattstr. in München gibt es sehr wohl.


----------



## Nightrider (3 November 2009)

*AW: Betrügischer Online-Versandhandel*

Vielleicht dafür, das man später sein Geld wiederbekommt !


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2009)

*AW: Betrügischer Online-Versandhandel*



Nightrider schrieb:


> Vielleicht dafür, das man später sein Geld wiederbekommt !


Andere bringen dich da nicht sonderlich weiter, da muss jeder einzeln durch.


----------



## webwatcher (3 November 2009)

*AW: Betrügischer Online-Versandhandel*

Die Domain  [noparse]http://www.notebook-shop-netbook.de[/noparse]

( Web Site Currently Not Available)  ist z.Z  nicht ( mehr? ) erreichbar

Merkwürdigerweise kennt Google diese Domain zwar als  Treffer, aber auch der Cache liefert
 nichts  näheres 


> STRATO
> This web site is now reserved. As of now, no content has been uploaded.
> [noparse]www.notebook-shop-netbook.de/ [/noparse]- Im Cache - Ähnlich


----------



## Nightrider (3 November 2009)

*AW: Betrügischer Online-Versandhandel*



Teleton schrieb:


> Nur mal aus Interesse. Wofür suchst Du andere Betroffene?


 
Die Internetseite gibt es ab heute auch nicht mehr! 

https://shop.strato.de/epages/62296...ategories&ViewAction=View&ChangeAction=Logout


----------



## webwatcher (3 November 2009)

*AW: Betrügischer Online-Versandhandel*

Das schrieb ich schon. Die Seite kann nur ganz kurze Zeit existiert haben

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:32:22 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:27:08 ----------

Wie bist du denn auf die Seite aufmerksam ( gemacht)  geworden?


----------



## Nightrider (3 November 2009)

*AW: Betrügischer Online-Versandhandel*

Beim surfen: Eingabe bei Google '' Schnäppchen billiges Notebook kaufen '' so kam ich irgendwie auf diese Seite !
Aus Schaden wird man klug, das Sprichwort bestätigt sich mal wieder !


----------



## webwatcher (3 November 2009)

*AW: Betrügischer Online-Versandhandel*

*Bevor* man etwas im WWW bestellt,  sollte man *gründlichst*
 nachforschen, ob  und was es über ein  Unternehmen gibt.
Außerdem vermute ich, dass es eine Anzeige war ( rechte Spalte oder oben gelb hinterlegt) ,
 die immer mit besonderer Vorsicht zu genießen ist.



Reducal schrieb:


> Die Zielstattstr. in München gibt es sehr wohl.


Die genaue Adresse  Zielstattstraße 9D  beherbergt diverse Unternehmen. 

In diesem Fall die ideale  Briefkastenadresse


----------



## Nightrider (3 November 2009)

*AW: Betrügischer Online-Versandhandel*



webwatcher schrieb:


> *Bevor* man etwas im WWW bestellt, sollte man *gründlichst*
> nachforschen, ob und was es über ein Unternehmen gibt.
> Außerdem vermute ich, dass es eine Anzeige war ( rechte Spalte oder oben gelb hinterlegt) ,
> die immer mit besonderer Vorsicht zu genießen ist.
> ...


 
Hier nochmal ein Link zu diesem Thema:
notebook-shop-netbook.de / NEU: kauf-jetzt-ein.de


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 November 2009)

*Postbankkonten*

Hallo!

Die Zahlungen sollten nicht an die Firma, sondern an verschiedene Privatkonten bei der Postbank geleistet werden. Da sollten Alarmlampen leuchten - warum zahlt Ihr nicht auf das Firmenkonto? Ist die Postbank nicht auch die Bank, die Konten ohne Identitätsnachweis erlaubt?

Die Kommentare zu diesm Blog scheinen recht hilfreich: Betrug, die Nächste: notebook-shop-netbook.de (Update!) | www.Gegen-Abzocke.com

Die Namen und Adressen in den Denic-Einträgen dürften erfunden sein. Selbst wenn die Bande eines Tages erwischt wird, Euer Geld ist endgültig weg. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Don Pablo (7 November 2009)

*AW: Postbankkonten*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Die Namen und Adressen in den Denic-Einträgen dürften erfunden sein. Selbst wenn die Bande eines Tages erwischt wird, Euer Geld ist endgültig weg.
> 
> Nebelwolf


Leider dürfte Nebelwolf mit dieser Einschätzung wohl richtig liegen.
Das ist evtl. die gleiche Bande wie bei der Abzocke vom Versandhandel Kimmerling.
Die hatten auch mit günstigen Preisen bei notebook-lagerverkauf.de.vu geworben.


----------

